
Five rules to not be the American Putin wants you to be - farnsworthy
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2018/02/19/five-rules-to-not-be-american-putin-wants-to-be.html
======
some_account
You can trust Fox News to always sound like a teenager, totally clueless about
their own flaws in behavior and blaming other (countries) for the problems.
The fact is that all major nations are corrupted and they all are quite evil.

